# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Otvorena 6 prstiju bez trudova!

## Linda

Curke, ne pišem u svoje, nego u ime moje drage prijateljice koja je danas primljena u rodilište otvorena 6 prstiju, a od trudova ni T! :shock: 
Zadnjih nekoliko tjedana je morala strogo mirovati, jer je bebica bila jako nisko, a i malo se otvorila. 
Jučer joj je bilo 37 tjedana i otišla je na pregled kod svog gin. koji je ustanovio da je 4 prsta otvorena i rekao da se danas nađu u rodilištu. Jutros je već bila 6 prstiju! Dr. kaže da će čekati da porod sam krene i da neće inducirati (hvala Bogu). Baš sam hepi zbog nje- pa odradila je više od pola poroda, bez IKAKVIH BOLOVA!  :Smile:  
Ima li možda među vama sličnih slučajeva i kako se dalje odvijala situacija? Dajte mi par priča da joj malo olakšam ovo iščekivanje. Koliko dugo još može izdržati tako otvorena?
Meni su oba poroda počela puknućem vodenjaka, pa zaista ne znam što da joj kažem.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   za moju dragu frendicu i njezinu malu Martu koja samo što nije stigla...

----------


## sladjanaf

Pa može izdržati, ja sam izdržala 3 tjedna otvorena 5 prstiju, a i dulje bi, da nije bilo indukcije   :Evil or Very Mad:  
To je bilo prvi put. Drugi put sam na pregled došla otvorena 6 prstiju, doc rekao da sam za rađaonu, ja otišla ali naglasila da ne želim nikakvu indukciju ni blizu i čim su me primili u predrađaonu, trudovi započeli. I sve išlo kao podmazano.
Frendica će ti imati brzi porod kada krene. Sretno!

----------


## Poslid

Imaš Mirtinu priču

----------


## Linda

Pročitala sam Mirtinu priču- izgleda da sve Marte dolaze na svijet bezbolno!  :Laughing:

----------


## kasiopeja

Ja sam došla u rodilište i rekla da vjerojato imam trudove a oni me stavili na ctg i rekli: nečeš rodit sigurno još to nisu trudovi i poslali me u predrađaonu čekat. Bila sam tada doduše u terminu. A mene malo samo frkalo u križima al ja sam znala da je to to. I tak sam ja od ponoći do 4 ujutro hodala po hodniku i čekala...i onda mi je nasred hodnika puko vodenjak,sve se razlilo i krenuli su trudovi, stavili me na stol i bili su šokirani jer sam bila 7 cm otvorena. Sat vremena poslije sam rodila.  :Wink:  

Ako i krene porod će sigurno brzo ići..držim fige da ipak izdrži još tjedan dana.

----------


## Linda

Zakaj bi bilo dobro još čekati? 37 tjedana je termin! :D 
Ja sam rodila s točno 37 tj. i sve je bilo super- beba preko 3 kg, sve na mjestu. I njezina je preko tri kile, a čim je ušla u deveti jesec trudnoće, znači da su bebini organi spremni za vanjski svijet. 
Sva treperim, kao da se to meni opet događa!  :D

----------


## egemama

i ja dosla 6 prstiju otvorena bez trudova, i ctg je potvrdio da ih nema.

ne znam kako bi zavrsilo prirodno ali meni su nakon toga probusili vodenjak, prikopcali me na drip i rodila sam za manje od 2 sata od ulaska u bolnicu u koju nisam dosla s namjerom da ostanem roditi.

----------


## kasiopeja

pa ako je beba dobro, težinom i razvitkom naravno da je ok roditi u 37 tj.
No nisu sve bebe spremne za svijet u 37tj, ( rodit u terminu znači 40 tj. +- 2tj) Ja sam recimo rođena u 37 tj, imala sam jedva dvije kile i jedva, barem po pričanju mame ostala živa....nerazvijena pluća, nisam imala refleks sisanja( što mi je i dandanas čudno) i još par stvari..

Vibram da sve bude ok..


 :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Lindice, ja dan danas žalim što sam dopustila indukciju 3 tjedna ranije - koliko god je sve ok završilo (relativno - možda ne bi dobio žuticu da je rođen kad se trebao roditi), ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je bio na silu istjeran van kad još nije bio spreman... Da, težina je bila ok, ali porod nije započeo sam, Kaleb nije odlučio sam doći na taj nego je istjeran iz svoje kućice - i duboko sam uvjerena da je zbog toga prva tri tjedna bio sav nervozan, imao grčeve, nikako se nije mogao priviknuti na svijet oko sebe... Tko zna kad mu je trebao biti pravi rođendan... Baš sam koji put tužna zbog tog tjeranja, nadam se da mi nije zamjerio.

Vibriram da malena Marta dođe kad sama zaželi.  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Luna, i ja sam bila uvjerena da će Linda biti pošteđena žutice, jer je prešla termin, za razliku od Megi koja je došla tri tjedna ranije i imala žuticu četiri dana, ali   :Sad:   ništa od toga- i Linda ju je imala isto toliko dugo.

Ma, naravno, samo da joj ne daju drip i da sve prođe na najprirodniji mogući način... :D  nisam mislila "pa kaj, nek se rodi, nek joj daju drip, zrela je"- ne, ne... Mislila sam "nema veze ako sad se rodi, ako je Marta odlučila sama izaći malo ranije to je već dobar datum"
~~~~~~~~ za njih dvije  :Heart:  

Odo' ja domeka!  :Heart:  
Javim sutra (nadam se) lijepe vijesti!  :Love:

----------


## branka1

S prvom bebom sam došla na indukciju otvorena 5 cm. Nisu mi dali drip, ali su mi prokinuli vodenjak, dobila sam svoje trudove i za  1 sat i 40 min rodila.

S drugom bebom sam došla u bolnicu na pregled i bila otvorena 5-6 cm. Nije bilo mog doktora, već me neka specijalizantica htjela ostaviti i prokinuti vodenjak, što sam u dogovoru sa svojim doktorom odbila i otišla doma jer nisam imala trudova(na kraju me i njen nadređeni pustio pa nisam ništa potpisivala). To je bilo u 11 ujutro. U 17,00 sam počela dobivati trudove, u 18,40 smo bili u bolnici ja otvorena SKROZ. rodila za 1 sat i 15 min.

Dakle, ni prvi ni drugi put to otvaranje do 5-6 cm nisam gotovo ni osjetila, kao lagana menstrualna bol. Ali drugi put sam prirodi dala da učini svoje i ispalo je super. Možda bi tako bilo i prvi put da sam više znala i imala više povjerenja u svoje tijelo i podršku okoline

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Hm, ja sam u rodilište došla sa tih šest prstiju, bez trudova i sa curenjem plodne vode, u 40 - om tjednu. Rodila sam šest sati kasnije.

----------


## TinnaZ

e ovo ti je moja priča:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19577

na pregledu u 40-om tjednu utvrdili da sam otvorena 4cm, oni meni namjerili prokinuti vodenja, spičiti mi drip, a ja svojevoljno otišla doma, vratila se otvorena 5cm i još uvijek sa bezbolnim trudovima, nakon toga rodila za nekih 5h. Rekla bih lagan porod spram prvog koji je bio sa dripom.

Samo da nije indukcija, i sve će biti ok, laganini.

----------


## Linda

Evo novosti: otišao sluzavi čep, ali još nema trudova. Dr. kaže da neće inducirati (pusa doktoru  :Kiss:  ) i da će čekati prirodne trudove.

----------


## TinnaZ

:Kiss:   pusa doktoru

----------


## spooky

:D  za doktora

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam bila otvorenaoba puta. Prvi put su i inducirali porod (da bih rodila kod "svog" dr), a drugi put mi je puknuo vodenjak u 38. tjednu (oko 6 ujutro), oko 8h sam dobila trudove i u 9h rodila.
Tonka je bila nesto manja beba (2,990), i imala je apgar 9/10, i pedijatrica u rodilistu mi je rekla da ima neke znake nezrelosti (sto god to znacilo), ali sve je ipak bilo ok. Samo ja mislim da sam mozda trebala malo stroze mirovati.

----------


## TinnaZ

> j a drugi put mi je puknuo vodenjak u 38. tjednu (oko 6 ujutro), oko 8h sam dobila trudove i u 9h rodila.


 ajme sretniceee, ljubomorna sam   :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> j a drugi put mi je puknuo vodenjak u 38. tjednu (oko 6 ujutro), oko 8h sam dobila trudove i u 9h rodila.
> 
> 
>  ajme sretniceee, ljubomorna sam


ma, i ja mislim da sam bila sretnica, jer mi je puknuo vodenjak i znala sam da je to to. Da sam cekala redovne trudove, vjerojatno ne bih ni stigla do rodilista. Trudovi nekih 45 minuta prije poroda bili su jednake (ne)ucestalosti i intenziteta kao i ono sto sam prethodno smatrala BH kontrakcijama, pa ih vjerojatno ne bih uzela za ozbiljno da nije bilo curenja plodne vode.
Tako da bih ja svim curama koje su ranije otvorene savjetovala da ne cekaju doma  predugo.
Ili da se opuste i ostanu doma   :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ili da se opuste i ostanu doma


 ma treba se opustiti, kaj i čemu raditi frku - ako krene doma, fino nazoveš hitnu, kažeš krenula beba van, nisam imala trudove, ajde pošaljite mi neku primalju i barem doca opće prakse. 
Mislim kaj bi ti trebala biti vidovnjak da skužiš hoćeš se poroditi u roku 1h ili za 24h kao ja.

----------


## Linda

Evo novosti- trudovi nisu krenuli, nije se dalje otvarala, pa su je pustili doma na čekanje prirodnih! :D  Bravo za Vinogradsku!  :Klap:  

Ja sam mislila da je 6cm skoro pa kraj, a sluzavi čep pogotovo. Ali, eto... zbunj- zbunj... izgleda da je Marti lijepo kod mame. Samo nek ona uživa dokle god želi.   :Saint:

----------


## branka1

Odlično!
Ta vinogradska me u zadnje vrijeme iznenađuje. Tako ni mojoj sestrični dosta dana nakon što je prešla termin uopće nisu ni spominjali indukciju ni išta drugo. A čak je tada već i gestozu imala. Rodila je normalno 14 ili 15 dana nakon termina. Rekli su joj da joj je krivo određen  termin

----------


## TinnaZ

ajmo puse za doktore   :Kiss:  , i mene Vinogradska zbunjuje u zadnje vrijeme
Pusa i mami i Marti. Ma super će joj biti porod.

----------


## babyiris

Ja sam imala tisuću lažnih trudova. Svaki čas panika, pa ništa.
Onda sam odlučila ne dati se do kraja. Bila sam na mirovanju čitavu trudnoću. 

Zadnjih dana pred porod stalno sam imala bolove u kralježnici, ali to nisam pripisivala trudovima zbog ovih lažnih. Stalno sam iščekivala one prave.

Na kraju sam u rodilište otišla tek na nagovor svoje mame koja je tvrdila da ću se porodit doma, ak ne odem... da su to fakat trudovi. Otišla sam misleći da će me uz dernjavu poslat doma.

Bila sam 10cm otvorena pa su mi prokinule vodenjak i upitale kak dugo imam trudove. A ja :shock: - Ja imam trudove? 
dr.:A, kaj mislite kaj vas to boli?

Tad je sve počelo. U bolnicu sam došla u 14:30, rodila u 17:05! Uz između, naravno, onu njihovu groznu proceduru pripremanja za porod.
 Jest da je porod bio težak, curki je bila 4 kile i 52cm. Rezali su me, a curica mi je imala čvorugu na glavi..........

Porod mi je zasad u

----------


## TinnaZ

ti si onda tipični primjer onog Odentovog "ne stimulirajte neokorteks žene koja rađa".
Da si ostala doma ili uz babicu (naravno bez bolničkih procedura čišćenja i dezinficiranja" vjerojatno bi rodila kako ti je mama i rekla - za pola sata, vjerojatno u čučečem, stojećem ili klečečećem položaju, itd.itd ... i imala porod u lijepom sjećanju) kao lagan i brz.
Mislim koja je to pamet, ženu otvorenu 10cm ići provoditi kroz proceduru prijema - bravo doktori   :Evil or Very Mad:  , kužiš važniji je ispravan prijem, nego lagana porod i ženino zadovoljstvo porodom. Ali čujem da više to ne rade, odnosno da takve žene idu ravno u box (soba za rađenje) u Varaždinu.

Najbolje ti to oslikava pitanje babice (moj prvi porod), u drugoj bolnici u koju smo došli (već sam primila klistir i brijanje u prvoj bolnici) - doktore, trebam li dati ponovo klistir  :?   :Rolling Eyes: 
Nije bitno kak ću se ja poroditi, niti da li sam se očistila - jedino bitno je da odradim svaki korak bolničke procedure. Priprema uspjela, pacijent nije.

Ali vidim, srećom sve ide na bolje ...

----------


## Linda

Samo da se ukratko javim- bez vijesti! Mama je doma, a Marta još uvijek uživa u buši. Čekaju se trudovi, doktori ništa ne ubrzavaju.
Ja sam stvarno mislila da će to ići expresno, ali krhko je znanje... Sad se već približavaju 39 tjednu i izgleda da će curka biti prava mala bombica.  :Saint:

----------


## TinnaZ

super ... beba očito zna da ima još 3 tjedna vremena, pa odlučila uživati dok može   :Smile:   pozdrav mami i doktorima, nadam se da bude super lagan porod

----------


## babyiris

:Heart:

----------


## Linda

Još čekamo...  :Cekam:  
Na kraju će Marta premašiti termin  :Laughing:  a ja digla cijelu frku uzalud!

----------


## TinnaZ

ma kakvi uzalud, vidiš da je imalo smisla (još je nisu probušili)   :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Svaka čast doktoru! Vidjela sam ženu kojojoj su inducirali porod na 4cm. Satima su joj povećavali dozu dripa, tijelo joj uopće nije reagiralo (a kako će u ležećem položaju!). A trudnoća je trajala 38 tjedana. To su djetešce stvarno najurili iz bušice  :Crying or Very sad:  Mama je ujutro legla u boks, rodila navečer.

----------


## Linda

Curke, evo napokon novosti!
Bila je u vinogradskoj na pregledu-i dalje otvorena 6 cm! Ne mogu vjerovati da nije otišlo ni jedan cm dalje. Dr. kaže da je beba skroz nisko i da će porod biti danas ili najkasnije sutra. Ostaje u bolnici i dat će joj ricinusovo ulje. Drip ne spominje.

----------


## TinnaZ

pa ako kaže da neće drip i da neće prokidanje vodenjaka .... valjda joj neće na silu dati. Osim toga još je u treminu, samo da je ne iživciraju, i ne izmaltretiraju čestim pregledima - pa da podsvjesno ona ne bude ta koja odgađa porod.
ne znam za kaj je ricinusovo ulje ?

----------


## Linda

Da, i ja sam se razočarala. Ne razumijem zašto ne čekaju da porod sam krene?

----------


## TinnaZ

jučer gledam emisiju Drugo mišljenje.
ako kažu da oni misle da treba na indukciju, ona može reći da bi ipak zatražila drugo mišljenje u drugoj bolnici   :Laughing:  , ioanko su svi liječnici jučer govorili da je to normalno i pravo svakog pacijenta.

----------


## Linda

Ma, gledaj, ja je u potpunosti razumijem da želi roditi u bolnici u kojoj je vodila trudnoći i kod doktora u kojeg ima povjerenja. Ne želim joj u ovom trenutku soliti pamet sa savjetima tipa "zašto se ne buniš, to je tvoje pravo.." 
Eto, želim mojoj dragoj frendici da sve prođe u najboljem redu i da rodi prekrasnu bebicu, živu i zdravu, koje će jednom postati divna osoba poput njezine mame.
Drži mi se, stara!  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nina

Za indukciju,tj. da potakne trudove.
Funkcionira na nacin da te potjera na zahod,usljed cega cesto maternica(koja je spremna na porod) reagira trudovima.

----------


## TinnaZ

> jučer gledam emisiju Drugo mišljenje.
> ako kažu da oni misle da treba na indukciju, ona može reći da bi ipak zatražila drugo mišljenje u drugoj bolnici   , ioanko su svi liječnici jučer govorili da je to normalno i pravo svakog pacijenta.


 ovo je bilo rečeno poluozbiljno, nisam mislila da ideš to prenositi.
Ajde ovaj ricinus mi se čini ipak manje agresivan od dripa, naravno ako je ona za to.

----------


## Linda

Curke, evo prekrasnih vijesti: *u subotu se rodila mala Marta*! :D 
Djevojčica i mama su dobro, mala mrvica se već drugi dan vrijedno primila cike, nadaju se da će ih žutica zaobići da se što prije vrate doma i uživaju zajedno s ponosnim tatom.

*Draga moja, još jednom od srca čestitam na tvom malom mirisnom paketiću, a malenoj Marti želim svu sreću i zdravlje ovog svijeta * 

Za znatiželjne, kako je završila priča s porodom: ricinusovo ulje nije pomoglo ni malo, pa su ujutro prokinuli vodenjak, nekon čega su krenuli slabi trudovi, ali ne dovoljno jaki. Izgleda da je još uvijek drip u našim rodilištima u većini slučajeva neizbježan dio gotovo svakog poroda, tako da ga ni u ovom slučaju nisu zaobišli.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ipak, to je bilo na samom kraju, tako da porod nije dugo trajao i sve je prošlo bez ikakvih komplikacija, samo što su je prilično jako recnuli, pa ima nezavidan broj šavova. 
Sad je sve iza njih a predstoji tek ono najljepše....  :Heart:

----------


## Optimisticna

ukucala sam u google "otvorena a nema trudova" i iskočila mi ova tema. Žao mi je što je nisam vidjela pred dvije godine....
Svog prvog sina sam donjela na svijet bez trudova (izgon je bio uz drip i probijanje vodenjaka)u 36tt i 3 dana. Počela sam se otvarati u 33tt, rodila nakon pregleda kod svoje ginekologice koja je ustanovila otvorenost 4 prsta. Istina je da me dvaput prstačila da provjeri. Poslje sat vremena na novom pregledu u rađaoni 8 cm. Išlo je expresno- možda zato jer sam ja bila u glavi čista i imala strašnu intuiciju već tjedan dana ranije da ću roditi baš tada.
Priča se ponavlja. Otvaranje ovaj put od 32tt, danas 36tt i 1 dan - tri prsta otvorena, ctg pokazao ravnuuuuu crtu, ja niš ne osjetim. Novi pregled u ponedjeljak (uz ctg). Doktorica duboko uvjerena da rađam kroz koji dan. Nisam dobila novi termin za pregled  :Grin:  (izgleda da sam joj dodijala sa svojim problematičnim trudnoćama). Razlika prije i sada - moja intuicija mi niš ne govori, beba se rita mada je jako jakooooo nisko, i ja uopće nemam osječaj da ću roditi - strah me da ću biti potjerana u rađaonu. Doktorica mi kaže da meni  kao drugorotki bez trudova i još toliko dugo otvorena, ne bi bilo pametno da doma čekam puknuće vodenjaka. Ja ne mogu preko sebe i svog osjećaja da se u stvari niš ne dešava, da to u stvari samo popušta moj jadni i napaćeni cerviks, jer imam dojam da se Malom br.2 još ne ide van..... da bar dobijem tu i tamo koji trudić da znam da se ipak nešto dešava. :Undecided:

----------


## autumn

Evo moj slučaj.

Prvu sam rodila s ravno 37 tt, drugu s 36 tt i 6 dana. I ništa nije upućivalo na to da ću taj dan roditi. Meni je doduše prvo pukao vodenjak, ali sam razmišljala trebam li otići u bolnicu jer trudova nikakvih nisam imala. Otišla sam prvo kod svog ginekologa i bila otvorena mislim 4 cm, poslao me u bolnicu. Trudove nisam ni imala dok nisam došla u rađaonu, što je nekih pola sata prije poroda. Znam da me doktorica u ambulanti prije nego su me poslali u rađaonu pregledala i da sam bila 8 cm otvorena i tek sam poslije toga osjetila trud.

Moj ginekolog se bojao infekcije jer je pukao vodenjak pa me poslao u bolnicu, ja se bojala da će me staviti na drip jer nemam trudove, ali evo prošlo je i bez jednog i bez drugog.

Tebi svakako puno sreće i da sve prođe super.  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Moja susjeda je na redovni pregled dosla otvorena 9 prstiju, poslala ju ginekologica u bolnicu jer kao ako joj voda pukne odmah ce roditi. Zenska je dosla kuci, od trudova ni T, cekala negdje do kasno popodne i otisla u bolnicu. Na kraju su joj busili vodenjak i dodali drip a rodila je tek nakon 6h od toga jer se bebac nije spustao (njena treca trudnoca).

----------


## L&L

Da li je netko ima ovakvu situaciju:
Trenutno sam trudna 34+4 peta trudnoća, prije pet dana sam imala visoko prsnuće vodenjaka skinut mi je šav od serklaže i bila otvorena 4 cm primljena u bolnicu te ležala na odjelu 4 dana bez trudova i daljnjeg curenja plodne vode i održanim donjim polom vodenjaka. Taj dan mi je počeo i sluzni čep curiti i još curi. Pustili su me kući a 5 cm sam po zadnjem pregledu bila otvorena, kad da krenem SAD u bolnicu? Svakodnevno imam lažne trudove i to me SAD jako muci pa ako je netko imao sl iskustvo

----------


## aliana79

Jucer na redovitom pregledu otvorena 5 cm. Usla sam u 39tt. Imala sam BH kontrakcije nesto laznih trudova, menga bolova ali nista redovito. To se nastavilo kroz danasnji dan al nista pravih trudova. Doduse danas mi je otisao sluzni cep. Za dva dana idem na kontrolu i ono sto ne zelim je inducirani porod. Drugorotkinja sam pa mislim da ce im to ziher pasti kao ideja ako sam se jos otvorila. Od bolnice sam 3 min autom, naravno necu moc sama vozit pa cu morat cekat da netko dode po mene s posla- muz, tata.. Dodatno trebala bih dobiti i profilaksu jer sam imala streptokok b u trudnoci pa bi ipak trebalo doc na vrijeme. Vise nisam pametna..inzistirati na  prirodnim ili uzeti drip.. Sto mislite..?

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da to trebaš ostaviti liječnicima na procjenu. Kako ćeš inzistirati na prirodnom ako situacija nalaže drip?

----------


## Ginger

Dok ste beba i ti dobro, drz se podalje od dripa
Govorim ti iz iskustva
I bas tako pitaj: jesmo beba i ja dobro? 
Ako jeste, onda lijepo reci: hvala, ja bih ipak pricekala s dripom

----------


## aliana79

Hvala curke na odgovorima. Ja nekako razmisljam kao Ginger. Ak smo beba i ja dobro, odbit cu. Samo da budem jaka, da me ne isprepadaju i nagovaraju..  :Unsure:

----------

